# 2nd Quiz (wordsearch)



## David H (Feb 15, 2016)

*Find 20 things to do with shopping.*








__________________________
*Answers will appear here as they are guessed*
1. Trolley
2. Supermarket
3. Local shop
4. Basket
5. Credit Card
6. Milk
7, Meat
8. Bread
9. Pounds 
10. Cash
11. Fish
12. Sweets
13. Specials
14. Tokens
15. Groceries
16. Checkout
17. Jam
18. Online
19.
20.


*Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 15, 2016)

Trolley
Supermarket
Local shop (for local people?)


----------



## Annette (Feb 15, 2016)

Basket


----------



## Annette (Feb 15, 2016)

Credit card


----------



## Annette (Feb 15, 2016)

Milk
Jam
Meat
Fish


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 15, 2016)

Pounds
Cash


----------



## David H (Feb 15, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Trolley
> Supermarket
> Local shop (for local people?)


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 15, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Basket


Well Done Annette


----------



## David H (Feb 15, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Credit card


Well spotted Annette


----------



## David H (Feb 15, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Milk
> Jam
> Meat
> Fish


Well done Annette (you are certainly on the ball)


----------



## David H (Feb 15, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Pounds
> Cash


Well done Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 15, 2016)

Checkout


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 15, 2016)

Groceries


----------



## Robin (Feb 15, 2016)

sweets
specials?
token


----------



## David H (Feb 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Checkout


Well spotted Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Groceries


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 16, 2016)

Robin said:


> sweets
> specials?
> token


Well Done Robin


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2016)

Online.
I'm hoping the fact that 'rats' is in there isn't a real one.


----------



## David H (Feb 16, 2016)

Robin said:


> Online.
> I'm hoping the fact that 'rats' is in there isn't a real one.


Well done Robin (no rats is not there)


----------



## David H (Feb 16, 2016)

*Clue Time:
Rows
Carry*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 16, 2016)

Aisle


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 16, 2016)

Bags!


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2016)

Aisle. Oops, Matts post didn't show when I posted.


----------



## David H (Feb 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Aisle


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Bags!


Well spotted Matt


----------



## David H (Feb 16, 2016)

Robin said:


> Aisle. Oops, Matts post didn't show when I posted.


Beaten to it I'm afraid


----------

